# Is my reel to small for kings on a pier???



## Tuanbear (May 10, 2016)

I have shimano Stella 4000xg. It has 26lbs of drag and I have 150 yards of 20lbs braid with 50 yards of backing. I'm debating on taking off the braid and going to 15 mono but can only fit 150 yards. What do you guys think.


----------



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

I always fish gear that I know I can bring in my target species. 150yards of braid with 50 yards of mono could/should be fine in most situations but if u hook into a 30+ Mack probably would get spooled. With 26lb drag even if u fish 20 lb line it would still snap the line before u hit "lock down" drag. Tonme capacity is more of a game changer IMO when King fishing especially off piers. Green kings are no fun once they get to the rail.

Look up some 15-20 pound braids with smaller diameters. May get close to the 300yard mark which would be plenty fine. Just 15lb limits you to mainly just kings.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

What braid are you using. 

I would cut down the 50 yards of backing, switch to 10 yards or electrical tape. (Im assuming its only purpose is to stop the braid from slipping?)


----------



## Tuanbear (May 10, 2016)

I'm using power pro. I was thinking about using less backing but I already put on the braid. so I would have to buy another spool of line just to do that and take out the new braid and backing I just put on.


----------



## Tuanbear (May 10, 2016)

Blazerz65 said:


> I always fish gear that I know I can bring in my target species. 150yards of braid with 50 yards of mono could/should be fine in most situations but if u hook into a 30+ Mack probably would get spooled. With 26lb drag even if u fish 20 lb line it would still snap the line before u hit "lock down" drag. Tonme capacity is more of a game changer IMO when King fishing especially off piers. Green kings are no fun once they get to the rail.
> 
> Look up some 15-20 pound braids with smaller diameters. May get close to the 300yard mark which would be plenty fine. Just 15lb limits you to mainly just kings.[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Tuanbear said:


> I'm using power pro. I was thinking about using less backing but I already put on the braid. so I would have to buy another spool of line just to do that and take out the new braid and backing I just put on.


You dont have another empty reel you can reel the braid onto, cut the backing, and re-spool back onto the Shimano?


----------



## Green Tide (May 11, 2016)

I think the answer is yes your reel is too small. my minimum for fishing off of a pier is 200 yards 
26 pounds of drag is Way too much for King fishing As you will probably have a small hook
6000 series doesn't help out much either you got to jump to the 8000 to get a lot of Line. That is where the significant spool size change occurs.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

In my opinion it is plenty big enough but would cut down on your backing for a little extra line


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

It's on the small side but will work for most kings, I have a couple 650 SSM's with 12 and 15lb mono that I let my friends use for kings and don't typically have a problem. You may however hook something large that thinks otherwise, just use a light swivel or something and if you start seeing backing think about grabbing your spool and breaking it at the swivel to get your line back.


----------



## steelhead (Nov 10, 2008)

You could always splice in 20 yards or so of 20 lb test braid and the "backing" could be 12 lb braid or thinner diameter 15 lb braid. That way you will be able to use some horsepower once a king gets near the pier/pilings.


----------



## Tuanbear (May 10, 2016)

Thanks for all the help. I might just have to pick up a 6000 twin power when I get down there.


----------



## goheel (Feb 3, 2011)

Get 8000 size reel. 6000 is the same body, but smaller spool. I think they're the same price. Also, if you're gonna get the twin power, might as well spend some extra money and get the Stella. If not, get a 8000 stradic.


----------



## Tuanbear (May 10, 2016)

goheel said:


> Get 8000 size reel. 6000 is the same body, but smaller spool. I think they're the same price. Also, if you're gonna get the twin power, might as well spend some extra money and get the Stella. If not, get a 8000 stradic.





I was looking at a 6000 Stella earlier this year and the body on a 8000 and 6000 are different sizes. The 5000 and 6000 r the same size body. I can get a 6000 twin power up here for $450 but the Stella 6000 they want $850. That's why I was looking for a twin power right now but I'll look into a 8000 twin power. Thanks


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Get a 706Z. That way you know you have enough line to handle a smoker king.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Blazerz65 said:


> I always fish gear that I know I can bring in my target species. 150yards of braid with 50 yards of mono could/should be fine in most situations but if u hook into a 30+ Mack probably would get spooled. With 26lb drag even if u fish 20 lb line it would still snap the line before u hit "lock down" drag. Tonme capacity is more of a game changer IMO when King fishing especially off piers. Green kings are no fun once they get to the rail.
> 
> Look up some 15-20 pound braids with smaller diameters. May get close to the 300yard mark which would be plenty fine. Just 15lb limits you to mainly just kings.


Exactly what he said. I always use heavier line than 15 because you never know when you might hang a huge king, tarpon, or even a cobia.


----------

